# Haflinger Thread



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Let's post pics of our Haflingers (or crosses). 

Annalie (AKA Ornery)


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

omg shes soooo pretty!!! i wish i have a haflinger... i have a tb/warmblood, haha so shes like the opposite, haha but i love haflingers!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Spankya!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

*Mental note to remember to post pics when I'm home...*


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

My 2 year old...Evie Lynn (aka Evil Lynn) She is for sale *poke*. Her dad is a pure bred Haffie, he works like an Ox and looks like one too. HUGE boy! Dam is my Arab/Paint mare.

As a growing baby showing off her muscles:









Last spring:

















And now (very unflattering photos, silly cell phones):


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

This is my baby Sonny:
















This is my girl Daisey:
















And Nikoali our other gelding (full brothers to Sonny) and he's a big sweetheart:


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm drooling! I so want a haffy!!!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Very beautiful Haffies Draftgirl : ) 

Nice looking filly Squeak.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely Haflingers!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

-drool- I love those big butts and shoulders. There seems to be a lot of halflingers in my area, but they are all smaller or I would totally want one.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's my haffy (for sale) Maverick (reg name Maxmillion)

























And my haffy/welsh cob mare, Summer


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

OMG, that last picture of Summer.....bwahahahahahaha!! Who here remembers the Mr Yuck stickers? She looks just like it!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

lol They are both pretty Cheyaut. Nice cross on that mare.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> OMG, that last picture of Summer.....bwahahahahahaha!! Who here remembers the Mr Yuck stickers? She looks just like it!



Totally! lol

I love that pictures, though.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

Summer is just beautiful! Very nicely put together.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

the last picture of summer made me laugh!

i think haflingers in general are beautiful


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

LOL I knew you guys would enjoy that photo


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I am always up to sharing pictures of my haflingers.

Here is my registered boy. I call him Toby, but his reg. name is Motley RR. 





































And here is my grade haflinger - Willie.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Stunning Haffies Cat


----------



## LexiLu (Apr 21, 2010)

Since you said crosses too:

My boy Charlie (now 2 years old)
























Baby pic, just for the heck of it (And yes he does have 2 blue eyes)









And with his momma who definitely was a haflinger


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I can only see one of them : (


----------



## LexiLu (Apr 21, 2010)

well crud . . 

















Baby Pic:








And with momma:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Joe!

BTW - I LOVE annalie's dark red color! Willie was dark like that when I got him but has seemed to lighted up since he got here. Not sure why though.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's beautiful Lexi : )

Thanks Cat and you're welcome.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone...
Well this Haffie is not mine, but I have been given permission from his owner to ride him anytime. I take lessons on him and ride him along the bridle path at my barn. His name is "A Golden Bear" He is sooo flipping cute! I think he knows it too.
Here are some pics from today....:wink:
The last 4 pics are from a couple weeks ago. The 2nd to last pic is Bear and my gelding Tiny....Pasture buddies...
This little haflinger is so willing to learn. He amazes me with his heart and he has come so far. His owner rides him western and my dressage coach started him doing dressage. He and I will be in a show in june doing Intro test a and b.

Hope you enjoy....
Halfpass


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's nice looking! and he looks big.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh thanks...
I think he is about 15 hands or so. Not much bigger than that. He lives in a large pasture and he has a big belly....lol
He is pretty fit tho. He is such a character....ver sweet.
hp


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

15 hands is big for a haflinger! My Toby is just shy of 14 hands and Willie is 13.2 hands. Your boy looks good.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

My boy Samson when I had him. I love this breed!

A video I had made.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh he is totally cute!
I love his face. This breed is so full of expression.
Very cool
hp


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful Haflingers, everyone! I don't have any purebreds, but I do have three crosses. 

Honey--Haflinger/Welsh Cob









Honey's daughter, Shelby, whose daddy is a Belgian 









Happy--Haflinger/Appaloosa


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

That HaffieXAppy is absolutely stunning!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I agree the appyxhalflinger is beautiful!


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

The first thing that comes to mind when i see that is Haffie in the front Appy in the back : D haha very neat!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

While I of course Love all the Haflingers I just drool over the 'Happylinger' :lol:

Here are my guys

Alto my Stallion.....should I go find him a nice Appy mare to play with 



















Fancy my senior mare



















Elena the baby



















ANd our newest arrival Destiny


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Alto can come play with my mare anytime : )


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments about our Happy boy.  He's such a sweet guy and is a great babysitter for my little children. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Shortey our 12 year old haflinger he's used in our hippotherapy program:


----------

